# New sod: pre emergent



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

I'm located in central florida and installed tiftuf October 26th. Will it be safe to put down a pre emergent in March or so I need to wait longer? I've read if laid too soon it can damage roots.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

As long as it is well rooted I would put it down in the spring.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I had sod installed in May. I put down Prodiamine and Pennet Magnum at the end of September. I believe as @Redtwin stated, as long as it's well rooted you will be fine.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

@Redtwin @LittleBearBermuda thank you


----------



## woogieboogie (Apr 14, 2020)

Great question! I was also curious about applying pre emergent as I planted Lat 36 around Mid September and while the weeds are killing me I didn't want to do anything detrimental to the turf health this past fall. I don't mean to hijack the post but was also curious, I plan on scalping and sand leveling this upcoming season. What would be the order to do that? Pre emergent first, then scalp, then sand leveling? just curious. Thanks!


----------

